# Past NFAA Indoor & Outdoor National Results



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

contact xquest, he may have them.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

How about Vegas 79


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*NFAA Website*

I'm not sure, but I thought that the NFAA web site has a link to that information -


----------

